# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  غوغل تُصدر صور المصنع لأندرويد 5.1 لكل من Nexus 6 و Nexus 10 و Nexus 5

## mohamed73

أصدرت غوغل اليوم صور المصنع الخاصّة بنسخة أندرويد 5.1 وذلك لعدد من الأجهزة التي لم يتم تضمينها ضمن الموجة الأولى من صور المصنع. الأجهزة التي أصبحت صور مصنع نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة متوفرة لها اليوم هي Nexus 5 و Nexus 10 و Nexus 6. وكانت غوغل قد كشفت عن أندرويد 5.1 قبل أيّام، وهو عبارة عن تحديث فرعي جديد لنسخة Lollipop، وهو يُقدم عدة ميزات يُمكن الاطّلاع عليها كاملةً هنا، من أبرزها دعم شرائح الاتصال المتعددة وميزة HD Voice، وميزة تعطيل الهاتف في حال سرقته وتحسينات على الإعدادات السريعة. وصور  المصنع هي ليست ملفات تحديث، بل مُهمتها إعادة الجهاز إلى حالة المصنع بما  في ذلك حذف البيانات، ورغم أنه يُمكن استخدامها لتحديث الهاتف أو الحاسب  اللوحي إلى النسخة الأخيرة من أندرويد، لكن يُفضّل انتظار وصول التحديث  تلقائيًا عبر الهواء OTA إلى جهازك. يُمكن تحميل صور المصنع الجديدة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شركة قوية جدا

----------

